# FR: est (de) X dollars/euros/km/kg/degrés/etc. - être (de) + complément de mesure (prix, etc.)



## Elisabeth

Les crédits affectés à la recherche sont de 900 dollars par sujet.
Does "etre de" mean "are from" or simply are "900 dollars"?
Merci d'avance

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Txertudi

It's simply "are 900 dollars," I think.


----------



## Elisabeth

Do any natives agree?


----------



## Gardefeu

I do!


----------



## JamesM

Hello, Gardefeu.

What is the function of the "de"? Could it be said "sont 900 dollars par suject"? How would you say "from 900 dollars up per subject", meaning that it could be 900 dollars at a minimum but possibly more?

Sorry for all the questions, and thanks for all the help.

- James


----------



## Gardefeu

> Could it be said "sont 900 dollars par suject"?



No, it's just the way we say it... _sont *de* 900 dollars par sujet_.



> How would you say "from 900 dollars up per subject"



_Sont d'*au moins* 900 dollars par sujet_


----------



## bernik

des crédits de 900 dollars --> les crédits sont de 900 dollars.
un prix de 10 dollars --> le prix est de 10 dollars
une dette de 1000 dollars --> la dette est de 1000 dollars
a debt of 1000 dollars --> the debt is (of) 1000 dollars
a 1000 dollar debt --> the debt is 1000 dollars

I think you have 'de' in the right column because you have 'de' in the left column. It is probably the same 'de'. I think it is just used to link the 2 elements: crédits and 900-dollars.

You could probably say that (de-900-dollars) means (worth-900-dollars).

You can make it more complicated if you like:

Des crédits d'un montant de 900 dollars
--> les crédits sont d'un montant de 900 dollars
= the credits are of an amount of 900 dollars


----------



## chance2vent

hi guys,

the following sentence describes the great cayon, will ya pls give me some idea about "de 1.6 km" :

_Sa longueur dépasse 450 km,sa largeur 30 km et sa profondeur est *de* 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel._

thanks in advance!


----------



## livvie

une gorge de 450 kilomètres de long, d'une largeur de 30 kilomètres et d'une profondeur de 1.6 kilomètres.


----------



## chance2vent

merci livvie,

but i am still confused about what is the difference between the following two sentence:

_Sa profondeur est *de* 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel._

and

_Sa profondeur est 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel._

thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## SwissPete

There is no difference. They both mean the same thing. I would use the one with *de*.


----------



## chance2vent

thanks swisspete!

i wonder if i can say : _Sa longueur dépasse *de *450 km,sa largeur *de *30 km et sa profondeur est *de* 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel._

instead of
_
Sa longueur dépasse 450 km,sa largeur 30 km et sa profondeur est *de* 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel.
_
?

thanks!


----------



## SwissPete

Sa longueur dépasse 450 km, sa largeur 30 km et sa profondeur est de 1.6 km ce qui est exceptionnel.


----------



## villefranche

J'ai reçu une lettre d'un hôtel en France.  Elle dit que le prix de la chambre est  << est de 170 euros >>  Je suppose que << est >> soit une abréviation.  Ca veut dire << estimation >> ?  Est-ce que le prix environ 170 euros ?  Ou peut-être ça veut dire << it is from 170 euros >> .
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ChrisPa

Bonjour

oui, c'est bien 'est' comme dans "it is"
le prix est (être) de 170€ (exactement)


----------



## Argyll

Est in this sentence is not short for estimate, but a form of être = to be : they are telling you that the price is 170 euros, that this is the amount they charge.


----------



## Philip(pe)

So is it incorrect to drop the "de" and say "le prix est 170€"?

Thank you!


----------



## Arioch

Yes, it would be incorrect. (shortest post from me )


----------



## Grop

Hi, I am not certain this is incorrect, but saying "le prix est de 170 euros" is more natural to me.


----------



## lone elm

How is "de" translated in this sentence (or is it not tranlated) and is this a common construction?

Environ 87 mm de pluie nous sont tombés dessus, alors que la normale est de 91 pour tout le mois.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes, this is a common and obligatory construction.  
E.g.   The price is 5 euros = _le prix est *de *5 euros_.


----------



## Jecy

bonjour,
j'ai vu une phrase qui est "La population de cette ville est de 100 mille habitants"

pour quoi on utilise "de 100" puis je utiliser "est 100 mille" directement?

merci d'avance
cordialement


----------



## dratuor

parce que quand tu précise une quantité tu utilise "de" comme dans ton exemple et comme dans:
"une bouteille de 2L"
"un billet de 10€"
"un mur de 2m de haut" ...

Tu ne peux pas ne pas mettre le "de" comme dans les constructions anglaises "a 2 litter bottle" "a 2 meter high wall" etc.


----------



## Jecy

alors donc en ma phrase c'est quoi la construction 

je ne vois encore, pourquoi si l'on seulement reste la principal, ce n'est pas "La population est 100 mille habitants" pourquoi il faut ajourter 'de' ici 

merci d'avance


----------



## dratuor

"La population de cette ville est de 100 mille habitants" est parfaite


----------



## stephanielee

"Dan les années 1970, l'age moyen du mariage était de 23 ans."
Why we have to put "de" 23 ans?
Is the meaning the same without de - " l'age moyen du mariage était 23 ans"?

Thank you!


----------



## Grop

Hello, I would say yes, both are possible and mean the same.


----------



## annesophiemg

Dans les années 1970, l'âge moyen au mariage était de 23 ans
That seems more accurate to me.


----------



## CapnPrep

As you can see, French speakers disagree about whether you can omit the _de_ in this kind of structure. I think everyone agrees that it sounds natural to use _de_, so I would recommend keeping it. Have a look at the following thread […] for some more examples and discussion.

être (de) + complément de mesure (température, masse, distance, etc.)


----------



## geostan

I would also use the preposition _de_. Otherwise, the sentence suggests that _23 years_ means the same thing as _the average marriage age_.


----------



## Guillaume le Conqérant

On dit: La température ressentie est - 15º, OU: La température ressentie est DE -15 º?


----------



## syl2o

je dirai plutot "de -15"


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je mettrais aussi la préposition: _La température ressentie est *de* –15°C._


----------



## SizzlinRock

Hello,
Could someone explain to me the function of the _de_ in the following sentence:
Mon salaire est de 140 euros par semaine

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## sassy28

The combination of est de = consists of


----------



## SizzlinRock

Thanks sassy28 for the reply. Would the sentence still be correct if I omitted the de? My French professor said I can't do that because of some grammar rules.


----------



## Maître Capello

It would not be really incorrect to drop the preposition, but it would sound a bit odd. I would suggest to use it always when talking about money amounts or other types of measurements.


----------



## Keith Bradford

In fact, it's English that's illogical. We say "I have a salary *of* X euros" but not "My salary is of X euros".  Funny old thing, language.


----------



## CapnPrep

Keith Bradford said:


> In fact, it's English that's illogical. We say "I have a salary *of* X euros" but not "My salary is of X euros".


_Of_ is there to express the equivalence of the two noun phrases. If we have _is_ there to do the same job, _of_ is no longer needed (logically)._We visited the town *of *Murfreesboro_. _This town is of Murfreesboro._
_I ran into your idiot *of* a brother. That idiot is of your brother._​French works the same way, just not when it comes to _être_ + amount.


----------



## chiapas249

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais savoir la structure de cette phrase

La moyenne hivernale est de -5
Quel est le role de "de" ici
merci d'avance


----------



## Wordsmyth

Bonjour chiapas

Dans une phrase de ce type en français, une valeur chiffrée est précédée (normalement) par "de"; ("La population est de 5 millions"; "le retard est de 6 heures").

Pourquoi? Je ne sais pas. Peut-être parce que ça représente "(une valeur) de", "(une magnitude) de", et donc "(une température) de -5°" ...?

Un natif aurait peut-être une meilleure explication.

Ws


----------



## OLN

Je ne vois pas d'explication particulière. Pour une mesure, on dit on dit "*être de + valeur*" *** ou "s'élever à + valeur"._Elle est de -5°_ répond à : De combien est la température ?
Quelle est la température ? -5° ou Elle est de -5°​ 
N'est-ce pas pareil en anglais dans certaines constructions (be_ of _an amount), ou est-ce que je confonds ?Une température moyenne de -5° -> an average temperature *of* minus five degrees
 Une maison de X mètres carrés -> a house *of* X square meters ​ 
** *Ca été discuté et bien illustré dans le forum "français seulement" :la température est (de) X degrés - être (de) + mesure


----------



## Wordsmyth

Tout à fait, OLN. Quand la valeur suit le nom (_temperature, house, ..._), sans verbe interposé, on met _"of"_, comme en français : 
 - "an average temperature *of* minus five degrees".

Mais on ne dit pas "_be of an amount_" —  après le verbe _to be_, on ne met pas _"of" _:
- "The average temperature *is* minus five degrees".

Ws


----------



## OLN

Merci, Wordsmyth 
J'ai bien fait de dire prudemment "dans certaines constructions" mais n'ai pas été suffisamment prudente. 
_of + number _ne marche donc que dans les locutions adjectivales épithètes

On trouve des centaines de milliers d'occurrences de "the * temperature is of * degrees" sur l'internet, qui seraient donc tous des gallicismes, hispanismes, lusitanismes (ibérismes ?) et autres "romanismes".


----------



## Wordsmyth

C'est apparemment ça. J'ai trouvé cette erreur sur des sites de toutes ces origines-là, aussi bien que ceux de l'Inde, de la Grèce, de la Roumanie, de l'Italie, de l'Afrique du Sud (Afrikaans), ... 

Je sais qu'il ne faut pas trop se fier aux _hit-counts_ de Google, mais une recherche de "temperature is *of* * degrees" ne donne que 593000 résultats, tandis que pour "temperature is * degrees" on trouve 128 millions. Alors les fautifs ne comptent que pour 0.5%.

Ws


----------



## OLN

Tu as raison, il ne faut pas se fier aux nombres absolus. 
593 000 (j'en ai 602 000) ne peut impressionner que les "vieux" qui ont connu Google Search a ses débuts. 

Pour ce qui est des livres, Ngram Viewer donne zéro résultat pour "temperature is of _n_ degrees" en remplaçant _n_ par le nombre de son choix. CQFD.

"The temperature is of the order of n degrees" pourrait-il expliquer que des auteurs apparemment anglophones (sites américains) écrivent "is of n degrees" ou n'ont-ils aucune excuse ?


----------



## Wordsmyth

J'en doute. Pour quelqu'un qui maîtrise l'expression "of the order of", la syntaxe de "temperature is _n_ degrees" ne devrait pas poser un problème.

Par contre, il y a beaucoup de gens aux US dont la langue maternelle n'est pas l'anglais, ou dont l'anglais est influencé par d'autres langues (l'espagnol, par exemple). Est-ce que ceci explique cela? Je ne sais pas.

Ws


----------



## binhle410

bonjour à tous,

Je sais que nous devons dire ""*1. *Le prix dvêtements est *de* 94 euros."

Mais, jen comprends pas pourquoi on a besoin du préposition "de" ici ?

Quelle est la fonction grammaticalle pour "de" ici ?

Merci beaucoup à tous.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Si on enlève _l'auxiliaire "être"_ à cette phrase, qu'obtenons-nous ?

"Le prix de 94 euros..."

Or, on ne peut enlever "de" dans la phrase ci-dessus ! Et l'ajout d'un verbe ou d'un auxiliaire ne modifie rien, de ce pooint de vue -> il faut donc écrire aussi "Le prix *est* de 94 euros".

Quant à la fonction grammaticale de "de" ici, je dois reconnaître que je ne la connais pas : il me faudra donc laisser s'exprimer quelqu'un de plus _compétent_ que moi !


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> Or, on ne peut enlever "de" dans la phrase ci-dessus ! Et l'ajout d'un verbe ou d'un auxiliaire ne modifie rien, de ce pooint de vue -> il faut donc écrire aussi "Le prix *est* de 94 euros".


On ne peut enlever _de_ dans _la ville de Lyon_ ou dans _rien de spécial_. Faut-il donc écrire aussi _La ville est de Lyon_ et _Rien n'est de spécial_ ? En ajoutant un verbe, on change de construction grammaticale. Si on a _de_ dans _le prix de 94 euros_ et dans _Le prix est de 94 euros_, c'est par hasard, et non  pas parce que ces deux constructions sont systématiquement parallèles.

Voir aussi, au sujet de ce _de_ :
être (de) + complément de mesure (température, masse, distance, etc.) - French Only forum


----------



## geostan

Le verbe être indique que le nom qui précède et celui qui suit représentent la même chose. e.g. M. Dupont est professeur. Or, un prix n'est pas un euro. euro marque une valeur, une mesure. Donc il faut mettre quelque chose. Pour un taux, c'est généralement à, pour un prix, c'est de.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Or, un prix n'est pas un euro. euro marque une valeur, une mesure. Donc il faut mettre quelque chose.


On dit pourtant : _Quel est le prix ? 94 euros. 94 euros est le prix._ Sans mettre quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Oddmania

CapnPrep said:


> On dit pourtant : _Quel est le prix ? 94 euros. 94 euros est le prix._ Sans mettre quoi que ce soit.



C'est un abus de langage : théoriquement, on devrait dire _De combien est le prix ?_ Même si c'est assez rare, certaines personnes le disent. Je suis d'accord avec Geostan, les mesures/quantités/prix/poids etc... sont généralement précédés de la préposition _de_.


----------



## OLN

Un auteur en a fait tout un chapitre dans _                                      Constructions in French.             _
http://benjamins.com/#catalog/books/cal.13.13lau/details (extrait ici, p.251)


----------



## ditnn

Le nombre total des chômeurs est *de* 2 millions en novembre 2008.

Le nombre d'employés au Grenier est *de* huit fois moins que chez Paul.

In the above two sentences, "de" is necessary. Is this because we are talking about numbers? 

It is not intuitive to me at all that we put down "de". I could easily have missed it out. Are there any other similar occurrences of "de"?


----------



## Guynouche

The "de" in this instance means "in the order of" or "approximately".


----------



## Maître Capello

I beg to disagree. That _de_ doesn't imply any approximation at all. It just introduces a number or quantity.

By the way, you also use "of" in English, although in a noun phrase rather than with "to be", e.g., _a weight *of* 10 kilograms_.


----------



## Guynouche

Interesting to read that "de" does not indicate approximation . However, in spoken French if I said "Mon salaire est 100000 euros" this would indicate the exact amount.
If I say "Mon salaire est.. _followed by a pause...._de 100000 euros" then the element of approximation is implied.
I would be interested in hearing other observations!


----------



## The_Baguetter

Nobody would ever say _"Mon salaire est X euros."_, not in France at least.  However, when you want to make a comparison, you can drop the preposition.
_Je touche un salaire deux fois supérieur/inférieur au sien.
Ils sont huit fois plus nombreux chez Grenier que chez Paul._


----------



## HerbertX

À mon avis on ne dit pas :
mon salaire est 100 000 €
mais :
mon salaire est *de* 100 000 €
ou :
j'ai un salaire *de*.....€
mon salaire s'élève à ......€

Cf.:
le prix est *de *......€ = le prix exact, pas le prix approximatif
le nombre des élèves est *de* 23 = exactement 23, pas à peu près 23


----------



## Dupon

Le budget de programme de France 3 national est de 350 millions d’euros dont 135 millions dans la fiction (35 millions pour Plus belle la  vie), 33 millions pour les documentaires,

Here “de” in “xxx est de 350 millions d’euros” is the preposition，does it mean just like the explanation in the link http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/de :
*
Être de* + subst. Faire partie de (le pron. pers. correspondant est _en_).

Thanks!


----------



## mathilde70

C'est bien ça.


----------



## Maître Capello

No, it doesn't mean "faire partie de". It is just a common turn of phrase for measurements.

See also être (de) + complément de mesure (température, masse, distance, etc.) in the Français Seulement forum.


----------

